# What the heck is this?



## Dented Fenders (Jul 21, 2013)

I've seen these before, a lot, but never knew what it was. Is it a weed? A tree? Every year it gets hacked down by the landlord, and every year it gets even bigger. Now it's leaving these white specks all over my car, and they must be heavy duty, because they durn near glues my wipers to the windshield. And the ants seem to love it. They are always climbing on the little leaves and then jumping onto me. Could it be good for anything?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Best I can tell from the pics you have, it's a mimosa tree, aka Persian silk tree, or to be scientific, Albizia julibrissin. 

As to what it's good for, well, I know the butterflies like it and it does get pretty flowers on it. Other than that, I'm not really sure what it's good for. It's an invasive species.


----------



## Dented Fenders (Jul 21, 2013)

Hm. I don't recall ever seeing flowers, nor butterflies, on it. Maybe I'm not paying close enough attention.
Thank you for the reply.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

It's trying to recover from being chopped down to its present size so maybe it has not flowered yet. To keep white spots off your car and ants off your shirt get a saw and go do some trimming. If you landlord hacks it down every year then I expect he won't mind.

Have a good day!


----------



## Dented Fenders (Jul 21, 2013)

rabbitgeek said:


> It's trying to recover from being chopped down to its present size so maybe it has not flowered yet. To keep white spots off your car and ants off your shirt get a saw and go do some trimming. If you landlord hacks it down every year then I expect he won't mind.
> 
> Have a good day!


Unless it poses a threat to my plants, or animals, I let the other plants be. They want to grow, so who am I to stop them?


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

The ants might be raising aphids, which drip honeydew on your car.


----------



## Dented Fenders (Jul 21, 2013)

dcross said:


> The ants might be raising aphids, which drip honeydew on your car.


Hmm, didn't think about that.


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

The white gummy stuff falling from the plant is from aphids not the plant itself mix some dish soap into a spray bottle and go crazy spraying it.


----------



## Dented Fenders (Jul 21, 2013)

Forlane said:


> The white gummy stuff falling from the plant is from aphids not the plant itself mix some dish soap into a spray bottle and go crazy spraying it.


OK, thank you.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Mimosa trees also attract hummingbirds when they bloom. I'm a rare breed here in the South...I love mimosa trees.


----------

